

Rails 3.2.16 and 4.0.2 have been released - hackhackhack
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2013/12/3/Rails_3_2_16_and_4_0_2_have_been_released/

======
nfm
Please note these contain security fixes for XSS in `number_to_currency`,
`simple_format`, and `i18n`, and a denial of service exploit in `ActionView`.

